# Machrihanish, 30,31 & 1st April. -. 1 required.



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Ladies & gents,

I have one space that requires to be filled for the above trip. I thought it would be easier to start a new thread than tag it onto the pages and pages of the original thread.

Four rounds of golf over two top 100 ranked courses in the UK, Machrihanish + Machrihanish Dunes, two main meals, 2 nights accommodation with breakfast, plus prizes and my wonderful company all for Â£220!!

If anyone can make it or is interested please get in touch ASAP and I'll forward you all the finer details. The accommodation is within the cottages at Machrihanish Dunes Village, these are top notch cottages and we're getting a bargain here, almost half price plus free golf thrown in!

Don't be shy now!!


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 1, 2012)

im sure some 1 will put there name down ,to good a value trip to miss


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ladies & gents,

I have one space that requires to be filled for the above trip. I thought it would be easier to start a new thread than tag it onto the pages and pages of the original thread.

Four rounds of golf over two top 100 ranked courses in the UK, Machrihanish + Machrihanish Dunes, two main meals, 2 nights accommodation with breakfast, plus prizes and my wonderful company all for Â£220!!

If anyone can make it or is interested please get in touch ASAP and I'll forward you all the finer details. The accommodation is within the cottages at Machrihanish Dunes Village, these are top notch cottages and we're getting a bargain here, almost half price plus free golf thrown in!

Don't be shy now!!
		
Click to expand...

Tempted dear boy, but i think I'll wait till summer as per your PM


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on Patrick, get your name down. Be good to see you.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Patrick,

Go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on go on!


You know you want too!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 1, 2012)

Will save on P&P for the driver as well Patrick lol


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Tempted dear boy, but i think I'll wait till summer as per your PM
		
Click to expand...

Come on man, April is summer


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the drive back last year was a killer, it took almost 9 hours, stuck behind caravans, campervans and sightsee'er, probably one of the worst car journeys of my life.
I won't say i'm not temped, but rather go back when the weather is better and going to be light longer and both courses will be at their best.

Plus i might get drawen with Del the shark, and neither of us want that


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Still need this space filled, come on troops!

Awesome value, great trip.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds brilliant... I'd have been up for it but have already got plans that weekend.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2012)

Was visiting from HDIDo when I saw it......   Am up for this....   have been in touch with Chris from Hull....   so I know whats on....  count me in....  what needs doing now?
Dave


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

2blue said:



			Was visiting from HDIDo when I saw it......   Am up for this....   have been in touch with Chris from Hull....   so I know whats on....  count me in....  what needs doing now?
Dave
		
Click to expand...

welcome on board dave

the man craw will be along shortly once he reads it, and give you some  info,


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2012)

Champion stuff Dave, welcome to the forum as well!


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2012)

Good man Dave, you'll be made very welcome

:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

Good lad, it is well worth the trip.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheers fellas...  looking forward to meeting you allne:


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

2blue said:



			Cheers fellas...  looking forward to meeting you allne:
		
Click to expand...

Bring ur cash Dave ;-);-)


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Bring ur cash Dave ;-);-)
		
Click to expand...

is there alot of side bets flying around?


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			is there alot of side bets flying around?
		
Click to expand...

Probably but lots of beer too


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Probably but lots of beer too
		
Click to expand...

even better,might be still on me diet by then though


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Probably but lots of beer too
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be a few of both lol


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			even better,might be still on me diet by then though
		
Click to expand...

Pfft, diet nothing Dolly



Andy said:



			I'm sure there will be a few of both lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm counting on it Andy


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Pfft, diet nothing Dolly



I'm counting on it Andy
		
Click to expand...

Cottages will be gr8 for a cargo and card school be4 heading out.


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Cottages will be gr8 for a cargo and card school be4 heading out.
		
Click to expand...

I better get some more dosh organised, card school eh :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Cottages will be gr8 for a cargo and card school be4 heading out.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like a plan...


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I better get some more dosh organised, card school eh :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Farneyman said:



			Now that sounds like a plan...
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh....   'a plan'.....  is that like 'T Holding'??:rofl:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Cottages will be gr8 for a cargo and card school be4 heading out.
		
Click to expand...

oh yes this is sounding more like my type of trip all the time


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			oh yes this is sounding more like my type of trip all the time
		
Click to expand...

Just need a pool table and were sorted !!


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Just need a pool table and were sorted !!
		
Click to expand...

supose it would come in handy to put all my side orders on,  is there any night life round there andy


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			,  is there any night life round there andy
		
Click to expand...

hahahaha


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			supose it would come in handy to put all my side orders on,  is there any night life round there andy
		
Click to expand...

Bring a blow up lmfao


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			supose it would come in handy to put all my side orders on,  is there any night life round there andy
		
Click to expand...

Craw, you didn't say you booked us a comedian


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			supose it would come in handy to put all my side orders on,  is there any night life round there andy
		
Click to expand...

Just a few Nightjars, Chris


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			Bring a blow up lmfao
		
Click to expand...

why ? i dont have to sleep on the floor do i ,i thought we had beds aswell lol


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			why ? i dont have to sleep on the floor do i ,i thought we had beds aswell lol
		
Click to expand...

Some of the guys preferred the bath last time!


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Some of the guys preferred the bath last time!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Andy had no choice in the matter lol


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sure I saw a young lady doing the walk of shame minus some support!!!!!!

The lads on the minibus were amused. Hope I end up sleeping in the bath this year as it appears to be the perfect formula to a victory!!!!!!!!


----------

